# Letzter Zugriff auf Ordner



## XsilentX (6. August 2004)

Morgen!

Ich würde gerne von einem Laufwerk alle Ordner und Unterordner (wenn möglich auch Dateien) mit den dazugehörigen letzten Zugriffszeiten in eine Exceltabelle einlesen.

Das wär natürlich optimal, mir würde reichen wenn irgendwie die letzte Zugriffszeit irgendwo auflisten könnte.

mfg Simon


----------



## ksk (10. August 2004)

Hy!

Ich glaube soetwas kannst am besten mit einem Spionageprogramm überwachen.
Da fällt mir nur Keycopy und NetBus ab   v.2.   für deine Zwecke ein, 
Wobei NetBus die bekanntere ist. Der schreibt sogar die IP´s von jedem usw. 

Wenn man Ihn auch dämentsprechen einrichten kann versteht sich.


Und zur Keycopy, da sagt der Name eh schon alles. Ist einbisschen kompliziert zum einrichten, schreibt aber alles oberflächlich mit.

Mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht mehr. Da wir soetwas damals bei uns in der Arbeit (Werbeagentur) hatten, und ich hab´s das erste mal auch dort gesehen.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


lg
ksk


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2004)

Im Prinzip könntest du doch die Suche benutzen....lass dir alle Dateien/Ordner anzeigen,....bei "Details" solltest du auch den letzten Zugriff finden.

Aber wenn du es lieber in Excel hättest....

Anhang-->
Auspacken-->
Ausführen-->
Abwarten

(ich habs jetzt nicht probiert, aber ich glaube, Excel hat max. 65000 Zeilen....wenns nicht reicht, müsste man es etwas umwurschteln)


----------



## XsilentX (13. August 2004)

nicht schlecht so, aber ich wollte eigentlich auch nur bestimmte unterordner auswählen und netzwerklaufwerke zeigt er garnicht an.

aber da das sicherungsprogramm das letzte zugriffsdatum manipuliert ist das ganze hinfällig.

trotzdem danke für die mühen.


----------

